

AngularDart hello world demo loads 2MB of JavaScript - matt42
https://angulardart.org/demo/

======
spankalee
This is because Angular uses reflection, which requires that the dart2js
compiler retain a lot of code and metadata unless it's told what it can safely
discard.

AngularDart 0.10.0 has an option to remove the use of reflection for release
builds which drastically reduces the compiled output size.

------
matt42
And the javascript source code is :
[https://angulardart.org/dart/examples.dart.js](https://angulardart.org/dart/examples.dart.js)

------
mda
So? How much is it minified & compressed?

